# Seiko Alpinist SARB059 - New Arrival



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

New arrival a Seiko Alpinist SARB059 and very pleased with it. I like compass dial watches but my previous flirtation with an Alpinist ended in failure due to teh small size. This one is different a much more substantial watch in a case which looks suspiciously like an SKX007.

Bi directional friction bezel with compass markings and elapsed time, domed hardlex crystal, 200m water resistant, 40mm diameter ex-crown, 13.1mm thick, weight ~154g. It has the hacking and hand windable 23 jewel calibre 6R15 movement.

I didn't notice at first but the dial is not black it is in fact a very dark green with a brushed satin finish, very nice :yes: with it's SM300'ish dial markings and sword hands I think it one of Seiko's nicer tool watch offerings for some time


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Great size, 40mm? I personally love the brushed/satin texturing. The pics dont do the dial justice if its a dark green, nice to have a change from black/silver/orange that Seiko love so.

Great looking piece though. Very nice watch. Some of these utility watches (particularly compass watches) can look too busy and a bit cluttered, this one is really well done.

Two thumbs up from this side. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice John....







So...On a mini buying spree ? End of fiscal year bonus? Ummmmh?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice, tempting... I'll just wait til you flip John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice John, love the dial and hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm, thats pretty cool john.......always gets a second look from me when i see one posted up, although theres not to many of these around.

the handset looks just about right , and the compass markers aint to in your face......and the beveled bezel looks good

whats the quality of the bracelet like?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That is nice John. Always like the look of the older Alpinist's but they always seemed a little small. This one looks a lot more substantial.

Nice buy.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very,very nice.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a beauty! - Love the hands (never been a fan of the Seiko arrow style ones) - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a real beauty! :good: :good:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, spot on really and a green dial.. :wub:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Good choice John, I was looking at those a month or so ago and was keen on the all black version, but the steel bezel really looks the business.

IIRC didn't you buy my Alpinist? or was it Paul (Pauluspaolo)............I still have the pic










Derek


----------



## schillachi61 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi There, Interested in buying the seiko alpinist but it wont let me respond to your post??, My number is 07783843853 Thanks Schillaci61


----------

